#  Schulmedizin >   Ab wann wird ein Leberwert gefährlich? >

## unglücksrabe

Hallo an alle, 
hab nur eine kurze Frage an euch, da ich heut mal wieder meine Leberwerte erfahren habe.
Vor 2 Wochen sahen meine Leberwerte noch so aus:
GGT: 31 (normal 0-66)
GPT: 124 (normal 0-50)
GOT: 46 (normal 0-50) 
Heute sahen die Werte nun so aus: 
GGT: 83 (normal 0-66)
GPT: 480 (normal 0-50)
GOT: 68 (normal 0-50) 
Ich weiß, dass es höchstwahrscheinlich an den ganzen Schmerzmitteln liegt, dass meine Werte so ansteigen. (Trinke keinen Alkohol) Aber ist dieser Unterschied innerhalb von 2 Wochen wirklich normal? Vorallem weil ich schon weniger in den 2 Wochen eingenommen habe als vorher. Und vor allem was ist, wenn meine Werte weiterhin so ansteigen? Darf mir jetzt am Montag nochmal Blutabnehmen lassen, und bin echt gespannt, wie sich die Werte dann äußern. 
Danke schonmal für eure Antworten.

----------


## unglücksrabe

hallo nochmal an alle.
hab heute meine neuen leberwerte erfahren.  
GGT: 84 (normal 0-66)
GPT: 526 (normal 0-50)
GOT: 155 (normal 0-50) 
kann mir das weitere ansteigen der werte echt nicht erklären. nehm mittlerweile nur noch tilidin 100/8 und pantoprazol 40mg. mach mir echt langsam sorgen um meine leber. vorallem weil einem keiner sagen will, wann das gefährlich wird. im netz find ich leider auch nicht wirklich etwas dazu. falls irgendjemand was weiß, bitte grad mal bescheid geben, wäre sehr dankbar. 
liebe grüße
sarah

----------


## sugar165

Hallo,
hatte 2008 mal starke Schmerzen im Bauchbereich und mir ging es echt dreckig, total schlapp. Natürlich fast immer am Wochenende. Bin dann jedesmal zum Notarzt gefahren. Dort immer auf Magenschmerzen behandelt worden, also im Krankenhaus an den Tropf mit einer Novalginlösung und sollte dann montags wieder zum Hausarzt. Hausarzt hat immer auf Magen behandelt, die Beschwerden wurden aber nicht besser. Habe dann den Arzt gewechselt. Dieser stellte bei der Blutuntersuchung fest, dass die Leberwerte sehr hoch waren. Und dann wurde eine Lawine losgetreten: Erst alle möglichen Untersuchungen auf TBC, Verdacht auf Pankreatitis etc.. Aber alles ohne Befund. War auch in der Röhre usw.. Zum Schluss kam heraus, dass ich Gallensteine hatte. Dadurch, dass die Beschwerden nie behandelt wurden (ich hatte keine Schmerzmittel genommen) war die Leber sehr stark angegriffen. Die OP konnte dann erst zwei Monate später erfolgen, bis die Leberwerte so akzeptabel waren, dass man operieren konnte.
Ich weiß nicht, ob das ein bißchen geholfen hat. Drücke ganz fest die Daumen.
Liebe Grüße
Bettina

----------


## unglücksrabe

danke für deine antwort. leider sinken meine leberwerte echt nur sehr langsam. hab gestern erfahren, dass der gpt- wert bei 439 ist. hat jemand einen rat, wie ich die leberwerte schneller wieder runter bekomme? hepa merz und silymarin bringen leider auch nur sehr mäßigen erfolg

----------


## Schlumpfine

silimarol 70 
ich will hier keine werbung machen, aber mir hat es sehr geholfen... ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen und hab jetzt nix verbotenes getan...

----------


## unglücksrabe

danke für deine antwort. da hoffe ich doch, dass ich nicht auch schon werbung für 2 präparate im vorherigen post gemacht habe. silimarol ist das gleiche wie silymarin, nur etwas niedriger dosiert. aber trotzdem danke für den tip.

----------


## Schlumpfine

naja, ich hab das höher dosierte genommen, eben das mit der 70... wurde mir von meiner ärztin so empfohlen, gibts aber auch niedrieger dosiert...

----------


## unglücksrabe

ich nehm davon schon glaub 160mg. aber wie gesagt, es hilft leider nicht wirklich. mal schauen, was mein doc morgen meint. mir ist einfach nur noch schlecht, übergebe mich und habe wahnsinnige krämpfe. dafür nehm ich ja auch schon was aber weggehen will es auch nicht.

----------


## Schlumpfine

das tut mir wirklich leid und ich kann es nachvollziehen... aber mehr fällt mir dazu leider nicht ein...

----------


## unglücksrabe

ich danke dir trotzdem.  
liebe grüße
sarah

----------


## unglücksrabe

hallo,
ich bins nochmal. nehme jetzt seit mittlerweile 2 monaten nur noch tilidin und metamizol ein und meine leberwerte normalisieren sich trotzdem nicht. nehme zusätzlich noch hepa merz für die leber. mittlerweile ist der ggt wert fast genauso hoch wie der gpt.
GGT: 167 (normal 0-66)
GPT: 206 (normal 0-50)
ich verstehe das echt nicht mehr. normalerweise müssten sich die werte doch mal normalisiert haben, oder? vorallem stell ich mir halt die frage, warum der ggt wert auf einmal so hoch gegangen ist.
wisst ihr vielleicht rat? 
liebe grüße

----------


## josie

Hallo Unglücksrabe!
Du schreibst leider nichts darüber, was bei dir sonst noch untersucht wird, außer den Blutwerten! Die erhöhten Leberwerten müßen eine Ursache haben, ob alleine die Schmerzmittel dafür verantwortlich sind, ist schwert zu beurteilen.
Zumindest ein Ultraschall vom Oberbauch können schonmal Gallensteine und andere Erkrankungen ausschließen. 
Sehr wichtig wäre im Zusammenhang mit der Blutentnahme auch die Blutwerte für die Bauchspeicheldrüse Amylase und Lipase!
Wenn dein Hausarzt dir in diesem Fall nicht weiterhilft, dann solltest Du an einen Wechsel denken z.B. zu einem Internisten. 
Gute Besserung

----------


## unglücksrabe

beim ultraschall war nichts auffällig. gallensteine sind also keine vorhanden und die bauchspeicheldrüse macht auch was sie soll. ich frag mich halt echt, warum der gpt bei rund 200 bleibt und der ggt jetzt auch ansteigt. vorallem aber, warum die werte nicht mal wieder in den normalbereich sinken

----------


## josie

Hallo Unglücksrabe!
Das GPT ist meist erhöht bei einem Leberzellschaden,durch Nebenwirkung        von Medikament oder ernsthafte Erkrankung
Das Gamma-GT ist erhöht bei einer Abflußstörung in Leber, Galle,        Gallensteine, Bauchspeicheldrüse
Wie sieht es bei dir mit dem Essen aus, verträgst Du alles?
Was sagt denn dein beh. Arzt dazu? Es ist auf alle Fälle schonmal ganz gut, daß das GPT rückläufig ist, das zeigt auf alle Fälle, daß die Reduzierung der Schmerzmittel sinnvoll war!
Gruß Josie

----------


## unglücksrabe

hab morgen einen termin bei meinem HA. vertrage eigentlich alles was ich esse. nehme zwar ab, wenn ich mehr esse aber ansonsten ist alles top. der gpt bleibt ja mittlerweile auch bei rund 200 und geht nicht weiter runter. bin ja mal gespannt, was mein doc morgen meint. seiner urlaubsvertretung waren ja meine werte vollkommen egal und auch auf nachfragen hat er sie mir nicht verraten. aber ein glück, dass ich mit den mädels aus der praxis super klarkomme und die mir die werte auch verraten :-)

----------


## josie

Hallo Unglücksrabe!  

> seiner urlaubsvertretung waren ja meine werte vollkommen egal und auch auf nachfragen hat er sie mir nicht verraten.

 Was soll denn das :Huh?:  :Huh?:  :Huh?:  :Huh?: 
Gut, daß dein Arzt morgen wieder für dich da ist!
LG Josie

----------


## unglücksrabe

fand ich auch mehr als komisch. bin auch nur zu seiner vertretung gegangen, weil es mir richtig übel ging. hab gezittert am ganzen körper und konnte kaum noch grade aus laufen, weil mir wahnsinnig schwindelig war. bekommen hab ich von dem nur eine überweisung zum psychologen.... bin mal gespannt was mein HA morgen zu der ganzen sache sagen wird, wenn ich ihm das erzähle.

----------


## unglücksrabe

so, war heute bei meinem HA und der war nicht wirklich von der arbeitseinstellung seiner vertretung begeistert. naja, blutwerte hat er sich angesehen und morgen darf ich gleich mal blut abgeben. die werte- erhöhung kann er sich aber leider auch nicht erklären, genauso wenig wie er weiß, warum die werte nicht mal wieder richtig runter gehen. das einzige was er sich vorstellen kann ist, dass die erhöhung evtl von der facettengelenksblockade kommen könnte, wo er aber auch sagt, dass zumindest der eine wert davon hätte nicht so ansteigen hätte dürfen. jetzt darf ich mal gespannt sein, wie die ergebnisse am donnerstag aussehen. hoffentlich sind die wieder runter gegangen. langsam geht mir das ganze echt auf die nerven, somal auch keiner wirklich weiß warum die nicht runtergehen.

----------


## unglücksrabe

so, die neuen werte sind nun auch da gewesen. und wunder, oh wunder, alle 3 sind wieder angestiegen. soll jetzt auf jeden fall das silymarin und hepa merz weiternehmen, in der hoffnung, dass die werte wieder runter gehen. langsam werd ich echt ratlos. nehme die 2 sachen für die leber ja nun schon eine ganze weile und wirklich was gebracht haben die nicht....

----------


## josie

Hallo Unglücksrabe!
Vielleicht solltest Du mal zu einem Internisten gehen?
LG Josie

----------


## unglücksrabe

hi josie, 
beim internisten war ich auch schon. der kann sich das ganze aber leider auch nicht erklären. meinte damals auch, dass die werte eigentlich schon längst wieder im normbereich sein müssten. naja, nun bespricht mein HA alles mit dem internisten, der sich auch im ärztehaus bei uns befindet. bin ja mal gespannt wie lange ich noch mit erhöhten werten rumlaufe. 
lg sarah

----------

